# Where Is Wolfwood?



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know where wolfwood is?







No post from her in 3 days now. Been missing her comments.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Anyone know where wolfwood is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They missed me! They really missed me! (Well, ee4308 did anyway







)

Hi - I'm baaaaaaack. action Work was pretty intense all week - so I just haven't been able to steal away to spend time with you guys (work - it pays the bills but sure gets in the way!!! I hate when that happens







) and, after the last couple weeks that KB & I have, we just kinda dug in this weekend, closed the doors behind us, and did the hermit thing. Actually, the quiet was really nice and the NH weather has been great - too bad PUFF has been put to bed for a long winter's nap.

Sorry for the absence - I'll try not to let this happen again!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood,

Hey, glad to see you back on line and posting again!! sunny Didn't know what had happened to you.







Guess you will just have to serve notice in advance when you plan to be AWOL again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't say *I* planned it - that guy signing the pay check has more to say about it than I do.

But







I will try to be better about serving notice in the futue ....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

don't let it happen again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wolfwood was missing for a while? Hadn t noticed.

Only kidding









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfwood

I'm surprised that after the 2nd day you did not start getting the shakes









Welcome back action

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh thank God, she's back!









Now all we need to do is round up BigBadBrian!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Geez - didn't mean to start a trans-National missing persons alert.

.... and, yes, the shakes did set in early - almost uncontrollable and not a pretty site. Just wanted to save ya'll from the sad story


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Where is Brain anyway?


----------

